# AR 15 increase in purchases?



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

With all of the anti-gun rhetoric coming from the left, do you think this will drive sales ahead of the 2020 presidential election?


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I would almost guarantee a spike in sales and prices during the months leading up to the election. Everyone will get scared and start panicking buying like last election (myself included). The gun economy is good right now, purchase anything you have your eye on.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Probably not unless the Dem's can come up with a strong candidate lol

If anything there will be blow out prices.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Firearms are an ingrained part of American culture. They ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

High Desert Elk said:


> Firearms are an ingrained part of American culture. They ain't going anywhere.


Have you ever visited the DPRC? To your average Californian, only four types of people own firearms:
1. Drug dealers
2. Gang bangers
3. Crazy people about to go postal
4. Ignorant ******* sister humpers out in flyover country who's opinons don't matter.

Normal people.. in their eyes, don't own guns.

But then again, ive stopped considering California as American a long time ago. They are American in name only. Nonetheless my point is, not everyone things about guns the same way we do.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Do you guys think they’ll end up banning AR’s? I ask because I’m contemplating getting one, in fear I won’t be able to in the future.

I was going to buy a new shotgun or hunting rifle but may end up getting an AR instead, even though I won’t use it much..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get the one that you are going to actually use. 

I know of quite a few AR, AK, and Sk's that are just sitting in safes and have not been fired in quite a few years they are just sitting there. 

As for the Peoples Republic of California, don't laugh at them. As more and more of them move out of that state they are bringing their politics with them to where ever they are moving to. If you would of told me that Colorado would be where it is now 30 years ago I would of taken bets that you would be wrong. We are now starting to call it California East.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

I used the same logic back in late 80’s when they were all about to be banned. I ended up with a mini 14 and a Polytec aks underfolder. Worthless guns for me, they just sit. Afraid to sell in case some nut job ends up with them. In retrospect, I should have just stuck to basic hunting stuff. I don’t even remember the black guns as being an option, just Chinese imports.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Ray said:


> Do you guys think they'll end up banning AR's? I ask because I'm contemplating getting one, in fear I won't be able to in the future.
> 
> I was going to buy a new shotgun or hunting rifle but may end up getting an AR instead, even though I won't use it much..


Your concern is the reason for the spike in sales in times like these IMO.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Whiskey H0und said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think they'll end up banning AR's? I ask because I'm contemplating getting one, in fear I won't be able to in the future.
> ...


My concern is from politicians actually coming out and stating they want to take them away, more and more politicians are every single day. My concerns are justified.

I agree with Critter, I'm honestly shocked at what's become of Colorado.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you like them, get one, otherwise dont. Mine probably gets the least use and is not very accurate, but my kids like shooting it as the collapsible stock does fit them very well. It is certainly the most expensive least used unit I own. 
I dont see anything material happening, but that does not mean that there won't be a run on them.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ray said:


> Do you guys think they'll end up banning AR's? I ask because I'm contemplating getting one, in fear I won't be able to in the future.
> 
> I was going to buy a new shotgun or hunting rifle but may end up getting an AR instead, even though I won't use it much..


In this day and age who knows, but they've done it before. There is enough pushback though, for them not to be able to ramrod anything they want through. 
Unless I'm mistaken, for the Democrat's to ban everything that would fall under the umbrella of "modern sporting rifle" (or assault weapon if you want to use that inaccurate term which really denotes appearance); they'd have to control both houses of congress and the oval office.

All that said, which one to buy depends on how much money you want to shell out and how much you know about AR's. If I knew absolutely nothing about AR's, and didn't want to shell out an excessive amount of money, ignoring the politics around the company, I'd get the springfield saint; which is good bang for your buck. (pun not intended) Or not ignoring the company I'd get an AR-15 with a 18 inch barrel with a mid length or rifle length gas system, 1/8" twist, with a full sized bolt carrier. The heart and soul of an AR-15 is really in the barrel length, twist rate, and the bolt carrier group.

I'd avoid 1/9, and 1/7 twist rates. Most AR's are 1/9, and it's ok for most generic ammo (55 grain ball) and target shooting purposes. 1/7 is for larger grain projectiles, and has poor groups with your standard 55 grain ball. You won't notice it at 100 yards, but sight in at 200, and the difference between 55 grain and say 75 grain projectiles with a 1/7 twist will blow your mind. The 55 grain will be "minute of man", while the 75 grain is still grouping tight. 1/8 is the godly-locks twist rate, it can best stabilize everything except the lightest and heaviest grain projectiles.

Bolt carrier groups come in three variety's.

- AR-15
- modified ar15
- full auto bolt carrier group.

The difference is in the bolt carrier itself, the length of the cut at the back of the bolt carrier where it comes in contact with the hammer.

Here's an example of an AR-15 Bolt carrier:
https://www.del-ton.com/AR-15-Bolt-and-Carrier-Assembly-p/bc1044.htm

and a full auto bolt carrier:
https://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM...Auto-M16-p/bcm-bolt-carrier-group-auto-mp.htm

Full auto bolt carriers are perfectly legal, and the carrier itself is an example of going overboard on making sure a rifle can't be converted to full auto. Anyway, you want one of these, because it deals more with the balance of the bolt, making sure that the rifle operates smoothly as designed. Look at the two bolts, and imagine them traveling rearward under gas pressure, I'm sure you can see why a full auto bolt carrier is more desirable.



Critter said:


> Get the one that you are going to actually use.
> 
> I know of quite a few AR, AK, and Sk's that are just sitting in safes and have not been fired in quite a few years they are just sitting there.
> 
> As for the Peoples Republic of California, don't laugh at them. As more and more of them move out of that state they are bringing their politics with them to where ever they are moving to. If you would of told me that Colorado would be where it is now 30 years ago I would of taken bets that you would be wrong. We are now starting to call it California East.


 You do have a point a point. My wife has the first iteration of the M&P sport carbine with a 1/8 twist barrel (which they no longer offer in that model), and she never shoots it. It just sits in my gun safe, annoying me with it's carbine length, and not stacking nicely.On the other hand, I have a frankenrifle with a 20" barrel and 1/7 twist that I will occasionally take out to go coyote hunting with.

All said, In my opinion, AR's are like fire extinguishers. Better to have one and not need it, then to need it and not have it.

And I hear you about Colorado. Californians are here in Utah now too, and in large enough numbers to be noticed. I'm seeing types of people here now, that I have never seen in Utah before. Just yesterday in macy's, I saw some "lady" that looked like she's been on crack; and some younger lady that was dressed like a prostitue with cut off shorts so short, her butt was hanging out and she had enough piercings that a she'd set off a metal detector if she walked through it naked (she was already half way there), right after that i saw some younger dumb looking guy with a "cali" hat walking in. I felt like telling him, "If i were you, i'd burn that hat".

Oh and don't get me started on Winco in orem. I'll bet if ICE ever showed up there on a sunday, 3/4's of the peolple in the store who don't speak a word of english would be running their butts of to get out of there. Oh an then there's across the other side of Utah lake, past eagle mountin into "eagle valley". Looks like the start of a new LA basin, and currently looks EXACTLY like a nicer area in California.

Yes critter, Californication has come to Utah. I could rant about it for hours. Our taxes are already going up, the housing market is FUBAR, and our cost of living is rising - all thanks to Gov Herbert for attracting IT companies into Utah, and the army of invading Californians that followed. In a couple election cycles, my money is that Utah turns purple.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> Do you guys think they'll end up banning AR's? I ask because I'm contemplating getting one, in fear I won't be able to in the future.


Last time they made the "assault weapons ban", any existing guns were grandfathered in, meaning if you had one you were fine.

If you dont have an immediate need, but do want to "possibly" own a AR15 down the road, or money is tight... just buy a stripped lower. For a while you could get a Palmetto lower for $39, sometimes even cheaper if they were running a sale or had blems.

I bought enough lowers I can gift some over to grandkids well into the future. Sequential serial #'s too... which is kindof cool.



> I was going to buy a new shotgun or hunting rifle but may end up getting an AR instead, even though I won't use it much..


There's a reason its the most popular rifle sold today, they are fun. I'll bet you shoot one more than your pocket book would like. First time i shot my Stag, I immediately had a major regret: That I hadn't bought one sooner!

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

A little late to the discussion. From a LE background I will give my advice. First never trust any politician and what they say. Never discuss what you have or dont have online etc as you never know the future. Dems are kinda up in arms over dumb Beto's comment of taking ar's away. Reason they are not happy is deep down they want to take most guns away if not all. But they never wanted to come out and say it as they know it could come bite them. So instead they want to nickel and dime them out of peoples hands. Small bills here small bills there and overtime they get what they want. They want to make us believe they do not want to rip guns but just have stricter laws. But Beto just came out and basically told Americans what they really want to do. Im glad he did actually as now maybe people understand why the NRA does not want to even give an inch to proposed future laws. 

Example is ok most smart Dems know they really cant just say everyone give up your guns as wont happen. So how will they slowly get rid of them? Well things like red flag. Theyd love to have people even unjustified say this person shouldnt have guns and bam his guns are gone. Dont get me wrong some shouldnt have them but their needs to be a process. They dont want a process they just want it easy to remove guns. Secondly and this one is big. Transfers?? They will work on ways where guns cannot be transferred so if your like me and have some that you want to hand down to kids, grandkids etc you wont be able to. So slowly in about two generations that will cut out 80% of firearms. My point is they are smart enough to do it little by little step by step. And when even republicans say ok after this past shooting etc etc maybe we give in just a little here and there it will lead to what Dems eventually want. 

My advise is get what you want. Dont let all the talk worry you. We should be more worried about how we are all allowing these socialist ideas grow in our country. Personally I think its because being a good conservative myself we are more educated and mature to say we are not going to voice up on these stupid issues as we have better things to do. But we do need to start voicing up. I say that as every generation moving forward will only hear these idiots and not us if we stay silent. And voicing up doesnt mean acting like them but instead making sure we all vote. Making sure we raise our kids with values etc etc. For firearms my suggestion is to get a legal will with your kids names and the firearms you want to hand down. If you get a legal document now you have a good chance that your kids will be able to have them if they do go after transfer laws. 

Anyways thats my thoughts. As for AR's they are worth having. They are fun and no different than any other gun except they look intimidating so the left uses it to sway their base. Its pathetic.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Two words: Gun Trust.


-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

There ya go Gun Trust. Thats the verbiage I should've used. Thanks Dallan


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Aznative said:


> There ya go Gun Trust. Thats the verbiage I should've used. Thanks Dallan


If you're worried that much go buy some lowers and 30 round clips. If anything it will be like the Brady bill ban and that's about it and then in 10 years it will just all go away again.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Clip....... that single word, it's like nails on a chaulkboard. :mrgreen:


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Im not worried just explaining what I see happening. Im pretty set on my end just not sure if guys see what can come transfer wise. And yes clip lol hurts my ears too.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Dang AZ, that was a very well thought out post, I appreciate it brother. I agree, they’re (the left) is trying to destroy the 2A inch by inch because they know they’ll cause a civil if done otherwise.

Dallan, coming in clutch with the verbiage. I’ve honestly never even considered that but about transfers.. I need to set an appointment with an attorney.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Yes if you have a will already im sure you can just ad it on so it doesnt cost as much or even use a paralegal.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I wonder if AR-15 sales just went up over the last day or two, since certain aspiring bearers of power like to run their mouths an awful lot - assuming people are taking the beta fish seriously.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I wonder if AR-15 sales just went up over the last day or two, since certain aspiring bearers of power like to run their mouths an awful lot - assuming people are taking the beta fish seriously.


You talking about Beto O'Dork? What did he do this time?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh.... the usual.


Check out the last two videos on Colion Noir youtube channel if your really interested, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

It will be interesting to see for sure. Hopefully the NRA gets uts personal issues in order as they do ha e alot of support resources. Beto is an idiot and would never be elected. I actually like what he did as most dems want to take guns away but want us to think they dont but he just pulled the cat out of the bag. Warren though im on to her tactics. I can see she wants to say everyone can keep them but must register each one. Then about a year after she will come up with a mandatory govt registration fee you have to have for each gun and pay each year. It will be like 500 bucks per gun and if not paid then confiscated. They know they cant just come out and make all guns illegal so they will be sneaky and make everyone feel safe then bam unload that stuff along with huge taxes on ammo. Basically making it to where only rich people can have guns. 

Yes some might say this is crazy talk but watch this will happen. Registration in several ways will lead to confiscation.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Check out the last two videos on Colion Noir youtube channel if your really interested, and I'll leave it at that.


I really like that guy, he is very articulate and comes off well in discussions / arguments with the "anti-" crowd.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Lone_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the last two videos on Colion Noir youtube channel if your really interested, and I'll leave it at that.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Aznative said:


> It will be interesting to see for sure. Hopefully the NRA gets uts personal issues in order as they do ha e alot of support resources. Beto is an idiot and would never be elected. I actually like what he did as most dems want to take guns away but want us to think they dont but he just pulled the cat out of the bag. Warren though im on to her tactics. I can see she wants to say everyone can keep them but must register each one. Then about a year after she will come up with a mandatory govt registration fee you have to have for each gun and pay each year. It will be like 500 bucks per gun and if not paid then confiscated. They know they cant just come out and make all guns illegal so they will be sneaky and make everyone feel safe then bam unload that stuff along with huge taxes on ammo. Basically making it to where only rich people can have guns.
> 
> Yes some might say this is crazy talk but watch this will happen. Registration in several ways will lead to confiscation.


Ain't that the truth. They're take the Death by a thousand cuts approach


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I can't imagine anyone I know complying. I know I wouldn't. Not in a million years. I ran this past my wife, and she laughed and said, "You and half the county would be up in the mountains burying cache's." She's probably right.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

It’s a good all I own is a bow 😁😎😉


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I've already lost all my guns in a tragic boating accident in Utah lake. Sorry, no guns here. 

/sarchasm


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Yes I dont see 80% registering. And to be honest I laugh when they say law enforcement will go door to door taking them lolol. From my poljce background I can tell you if officers were told to do that 90% would say umm no im not committing suicide plus id never give mine up either. So the dems are just dreaming. Instead they need to look into better care and a proactive approach to mental illness. I for one dont believe everyone with a mental illness should be banned from guns. There are plenty of combat vets wtc who suffer ptsd and theyd never hurt someone. So they need a common sense approach by unbiased doctors. Problem is most psych docs are liberal and would just say all theor patients shouldnt have guns. Anyways sorry to rant but ignorant politicians irk me.


----------



## Kathaleen (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't believe in these poets. They always promise something. But maybe they are trying to change something, but it's not as easy as it seems website. I believe that they want to make their country better and that they put a lot of effort. And of course to see all this on the General background of difficult


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Kathaleen said:


> I don't believe in these poets. They always promise something. But maybe they are trying to change something, but it's not as easy as it seems. I believe that they want to make https://cricket-player.com/ their country better and that they put a lot of effort. And of course to see all this on the General background of difficult


:shock:wtf


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

What in the heck is this happy horse schitt?!


----------

